
Planet Zoo is, temporarily, a game about mass-producing knackered warthogs - smacktoward
https://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2019/11/18/planet-zoo-is-temporarily-a-game-about-mass-producing-knackered-warthogs/
======
SQueeeeeL
This is fantastic! I love the unintended economic systems games create! I
really wish this was a freemium game though... this seems really shitty for a
$45 game to need to grind for hours on end.

